# Nikon D40 with SB-80DX



## VADER1775 (Jan 6, 2008)

What is the best way to use an SB-80DX with a D40?  I know it won't work with TTL.  I tried to manually set it but everything gets washed out.  Maybe I'm just not setting it right.  Should I just get a SB-600?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 7, 2008)

Does the SB-80DX have an A or AA mode? This mode is where the flash metres itself given the fstop and iso data from the camera. This usually creates reasonably good images.

If your image is getting washed out in manual why not reduce the power? The SB-600 would make things MUCH easier.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 7, 2008)

the poor person always pays twice.

Why didn't you get an SB-600 in the first place if you could afford it?


----------



## VADER1775 (Jan 7, 2008)

I already had the 80dx before I got the D40, but thanks for the input.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 8, 2008)

To make it positive get a SB-600 and a set of wireless triggers and you have 2 flashes. 2 flashheads are better than one.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 8, 2008)

The -80DX uses D-TTL while the current generation of cameras and flashes use I-TTL. The 80DX has an Auto mode that sets its output/exposure external to the camera. That should work in most situations. If upgrading flashes, I like the SB-800 for its output and added features. The SB-600 will do a fine job though and save you some bucks.


----------



## VADER1775 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  I've been playing around with the DX-80, and it works great with the D40.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 14, 2008)

Vader thanked responders and said the 80DX is now working fine with the D40 - but I'm slower than most.  Exactly what settings are used?  
For the 80DX?
For the D40?


----------

